# Stabilised Wood Bottom Feeders



## Genosmate (29/9/15)

Wanted to have a go at something similar to the L'il Pinch by Peter (Pdib Mods) using stabilised wood.
The idea for the internals is not mine but was shared by its creator Capt Steve (anyone interested in wooden BF's should check his masterpieces on ECF) on the ECF Forum who also helped me to understand how to do the polished CA glue finish.
The 510 is a modified FD 510 connector but uses a vented screw as the + pin,something else I learned from ECF and its a good solution that doesn't leak.The woods are Czech Maple and Dyed Oregon Maple Burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Riaz (29/9/15)

Thats just beautiful!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Stunning work, @Genosmate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos (29/9/15)

B-E-A-UTIFUL..................

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (29/9/15)

Wow, that is stunning. Where do I place my order?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (29/9/15)

fantastic finish. i hope you are going to start selling these.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/9/15)

Yup, I'd also buy one in a heartbeat

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (29/9/15)

Awesome @Genosmate - and I just have to post the following here if you don't mind.

I did some voltage drop tests on the Woodie I received some time ago from @Genosmate (pic below and here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-423#post-272087):

Efest 2800mAh battery, fresh of the charger = *4.22*V
Measured under load (RM2 with 1.0 Ohm coil) = *4.039*V
Thus voltage drop on the Woodie with telegraph switch = *0.181*V
This is a record for me, the best I could ever get on my standard Reo with same setup was 0.185V, and anything close to 0.200V is the acceptable norm for Reos with a +/- 1 Ohm coil. I agree with PDIB, there is no better switch mechanism regarding conductivity for bottom feeders than the "telegraph" switch.

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Wow @Genosmate - that is a work of art!
Those mods look masterful!
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

johan said:


> Awesome @Genosmate - and I just have to post the following here if you don't mind.
> 
> I did some voltage drop tests on the Woodie I received some time ago from @Genosmate (pic below and here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-423#post-272087):
> 
> ...



Impressively low Voltage drop, thanks for the stats @johan 
Congrats again @Genosmate

PS - @johan, the forum says you are in Romania!! Are you travelling?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/9/15)

Silver said:


> Impressively low Voltage drop, thanks for the stats @johan
> Congrats again @Genosmate
> 
> PS - @johan, the forum says you are in Romania!! Are you travelling?



No still in "Norm Iron" - we've changed to a new service provider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (30/9/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Yup, I'd also buy one in a heartbeat


Thanks,I can't really make these for sale though.I don't have a problem with the wooden part of the mod as I feel the shape is dictated by its intended use,so as far as ripping off a Pdib is concerned theres no issue for me,similarly the switch and internals are not available commercially on anything created and sold by Peter (Pdib).But I was given the design for the internals by Capt Steve (ECF Forum) and I can't show any pics of it and would not feel comfortable using his design for gain.If they were gifts it would be different but I just don't have the time to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (30/9/15)

Wow! Thats great work @Genosmate .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

Genosmate said:


> Thanks,I can't really make these for sale though.I don't have a problem with the wooden part of the mod as I feel the shape is dictated by its intended use,so as far as ripping off a Pdib is concerned theres no issue for me,similarly the switch and internals are not available commercially on anything created and sold by Peter (Pdib).But I was given the design for the internals by Capt Steve (ECF Forum) and I can't show any pics of it and would not feel comfortable using his design for gain.If they were gifts it would be different but I just don't have the time to do it.


I will have no hesitation whatsoever in accepting the Dyed Oregon Maple Burl as a gift!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lushen (30/9/15)

LoL, I will happily accept the Czech Maple as a gift. Just send me your bank details so that I can gift you an early birthday present

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (30/9/15)

Lushen said:


> LoL, I will happily accept the Czech Maple as a gift. Just send me your bank details so that I can gift you an early birthday present


Sorry but its a gift for someone already and they wouldn't be too happy about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/15)

Genosmate said:


> Sorry but its a gift for someone already and they wouldn't be too happy about that



He wouldn't be happy at all.


----------



## Paulie (30/9/15)

Wow fantastic work man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (30/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> He wouldn't be happy at all.


 
I think I know who this somebody is 
Maybe that somebody is going to send CeeCee to me then, seeing that the waiting list is up to July 2016 for an order 

P.S. Good to have you back Uncle @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (30/9/15)

Genosmate said:


> Thanks,I can't really make these for sale though.I don't have a problem with the wooden part of the mod as I feel the shape is dictated by its intended use,so as far as ripping off a Pdib is concerned theres no issue for me,similarly the switch and internals are not available commercially on anything created and sold by Peter (Pdib).But I was given the design for the internals by Capt Steve (ECF Forum) and I can't show any pics of it and would not feel comfortable using his design for gain.If they were gifts it would be different but I just don't have the time to do it.


WoW very nice work @Genosmate , i have a plan, lets say next week is my birthday

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/9/18)

@Genosmate yet again... Outstanding work!


----------

